# Help name our new puppy



## kattpound (Jan 15, 2013)

4 week old female labradoodle.
She is 1 of 11 all cream colored.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 15, 2013)

Snowball


----------



## luv2byte (Jan 15, 2013)

She's cuuuttte!

Lopi
Chloe
Roxanne
Sasha


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 15, 2013)

Princess... 

Cute pup. . . .


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 15, 2013)

Woof!


----------



## fossil (Jan 15, 2013)

Phoebe
Daphne
Deidre


----------



## gzecc (Jan 16, 2013)

Lamb


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 16, 2013)

Adorable.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 16, 2013)

Amelia.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 16, 2013)

What a sweetie! Looks like a lamb.

The 'experts' seem to say that a 2 syllable name is best for a dog. I like old people names.

Betty.
Ingrid
Enid


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2013)

kattpound said:


> View attachment 89580
> 
> 
> 4 week old female labradoodle.
> She is 1 of 11 all cream colored.


 Sandy.

Nice looking pup.


----------



## Gary_602z (Jan 16, 2013)

Sophie! We have a goldendoodle that is pure white!

Gary


----------



## rottiman (Jan 16, 2013)

Snowball.


----------



## ScotO (Jan 16, 2013)

Curly
or Velcro
or maybe Fuzzie or even Fozzie!! (woka woka WOKA)


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 16, 2013)

Cassie.  No particular reason.  Cute pup.


----------



## tsquini (Jan 16, 2013)

Jotul
Stacks
holz hausen
stihl
Cedar
My favorite, Hearth


----------



## billb3 (Jan 17, 2013)

ash
web
blue
cannoli
puff
buffy
latte macchiato


----------



## rideau (Jan 17, 2013)

Peaches.


----------



## Jags (Jan 17, 2013)

Dog.


----------



## BEConklin (Jan 17, 2013)

"Agnus" short for "agnus dei" (lamb of god)...pronounced the same as "Agnes"
....She'll grow into it


----------



## BEConklin (Jan 17, 2013)

or howsabout Calvatia - as in the genus of puffball mushrooms..
or maybe not


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 17, 2013)

Woodstock.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 17, 2013)

Lillian..........


----------



## fossil (Jan 17, 2013)

Craig


----------



## Paver56 (Jan 17, 2013)

Chloe
Maggie
Buttercup


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 18, 2013)

Cleopatra


----------



## coaly (Jan 18, 2013)

Depends on the grade of mischief at the time;
Katt
Katty
Katty Bear

All my pets end with Bear. My wife thinks I'm obsessed.


----------



## Jags (Jan 18, 2013)

coaly said:


> All my pets end with Bear. My wife thinks I'm obsessed.


 
I have noticed a trend with my critter names:
Bud
Brandy
The next will be Jack.


----------



## albert1029 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cotton...


----------



## Delta-T (Jan 18, 2013)

Blue Beard


----------



## milleo (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree with Gary 602  Sophie is a perfect name for that little cutie.


----------



## rideau (Jan 18, 2013)

Peaches (peaches and cream). Haven't you named the poor thing yet?


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Jan 19, 2013)

Sure, cute now but give it 18 months
Start calling her  "Beast", it has the vocal inotations a dog can recognize.
Which would you prefer when she's running up and down the street, yelling out "Come here Snuggy muffin's!!", or yelling "Beast! Come hither!"
Your call.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 19, 2013)

Ooooooooh, Snuggy Muffins. Is that Honey Boo Boo's sister?

Neighbor's black lab is called Daisy. Don't name your dog Daisy.

How about _Anastasia_? Or Nicole? Or Vanna or Betty... White.


----------



## kattpound (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks for all of the ideas.  So many to choose from but it comes down to the mrs. and at this point she is pretty much settled on LULU.


----------



## rideau (Jan 19, 2013)

OMG  

That's a ...lulu?

Enjoy!


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes, another thread asking for input, which is then completely ignored. Human nature. IMHO Lulu is probably better suited for a yappity micro mutt, but whatever makes the females happy usually makes life easier for us males.

I used to have to name the dogs when I bread them. 12-14 per litter, Great Pyrenees crosses. They were only temporary names until they were sold and usually re-named by their new owners. Some names stuck though. Names like "Blobby" and "Ripper" were usually dropped. "Two Spot" was kept though. I also named the pigs that we raised for meat. I used cowboy names for them like Red, Clint, Dusty, etc.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Jan 19, 2013)

Jags said:


> Dog.


Funny story....When we were kids, we found a stray and dad ket us keep him. Then, the name fight started. After my dad hearing my sister an I arguing, he yelled, " that's it, we are naming him D-O-G, dog!" My sister and I both started laughing and from that day until he died at 12 years old, his name was Deeohji 

I think cauliflower when I see that coat but that isn't a good dog name.

My vote is for Chloe cute name cute dog!


----------



## Jags (Jan 21, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> My vote is for Chloe cute name cute dog!


 
I think AP already has that name sewn up for his critter.  Can't have two hearth members with the same dog names, it'll confuse the heck out of me.


----------



## etiger2007 (Jan 24, 2013)

name it ash bucket               what                               ok name her emma


----------



## Locust Post (Jan 24, 2013)

Sophia is my wife's pic when she saw the photo.


----------



## FPX Dude (Jan 25, 2013)

I've got a doodlebra'dore too, can't believe you don't want to call her HEARTH!


----------



## katwillny (Jan 25, 2013)

Woodie or Pelletier, all hardwoods of course


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 6, 2013)

Did you name your little one yet? I always liked John Wayne's name for his in one of his movies. Dog.
Seriously though, nice looking little one you have there.


----------

